# BSNL Broadband 750 UL speed cut :X



## pratik385 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys, i dont know what happened to my BSNL broadband connection, it is not giving speed on bittorrent. It goes around 190-200 kbps but come down to 0.3 kbps and cont like this. I live in different city due to work, my dad replaced the router too, its iBall Baton now. So please tell me what to do. It is really frustrating as i come here for short period of time and cant download much


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

Torrents giving that speed ? What about downloads via HTTP? The 190 kbps was a result of speed doubling by BSNL. IT will happen every month till you use 6 gb data.

Go to speedtest.net and post results here


----------



## dissel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm facing similar speed in torrent d/l....sometimes the web page load problem too.
usually getting constant 50-60 kB/s in utorrent client....but now the exact as Thread stater.

AFAIK....there is no Bandwidth update for UL750 plan....right ?

Me at UL750+.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys, please post speedtest result before ranting 



			
				 dissel said:
			
		

> AFAIK....there is no Bandwidth update for UL750 plan....right ?


There is a 6 GB FUP limit.
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2012)

does the speed drop only when downloading using torrents? also please mention the torrent client you are using... sometimes due to "Disc Overloaded 100%" error the download speed will be dropped to speeds like the ones you are getting.


----------



## dissel (Mar 20, 2012)

^^
Oh....Thanks for the link thetechfreak, 

But I'm in BB HOME C UL 750 @ 512 Kbps according to BSNL portal(10.240.43.216) and I'm not experienced any speed bump at the beginning of the month. Always 50-60 kB/s as regular.

Speed unto 1Mbps for Home ULD user, I'm at still C UL user.

I'm sure the new unlimited user got the speed bump,not the old one....

Can any old user out there can confirm as their connection speed upgrade or not ?

Thanks in advance
----------Update------------
there is no option of "Disc Overload 100%" solution in Mac's torrent client which I'm using.


----------



## Renny (Mar 20, 2012)

0.3 kbps? I think your router is restarting, if line conditions are bad this happens due to the heavy load while torrenting.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2012)

I am using Home combo 750 UL and didnt get the 1mbps upto 6gb fup...I get 50-60KBps download speed only


----------

